# CSUSA



## RogerGarrett (Nov 3, 2010)

If someone starts a group buy form CSUSA, please let me know.  I'm looking at buying into some Jr. Gent II fountain and Rollerball pens.  Possibly some Sierras (high end).

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Me too, If i didn't live 2 minutes away from the storefront and had to pay tax, id start one... Good idea though!


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd be interested if this gets going.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a feeling that if someone volunteers to do one of these that there might be a huge response.  It has been so long, that I can only imagine the number of people itching to participate.  My prediction is that there would almost have a limit, just to retain the organizer's sanity.

I, too, have been watching for one.  There is just no way that I could take on that role these days.

One thing that concerns me, and this is solely based on comments here on IAP, is the recent quality of the Jr. line's threads.  I'm not sure if it was the Apprentice or Artisan lines though?


----------



## tbroye (Nov 4, 2010)

Going to the Woodworking show tomorrow will probably pick some up at the CSUSA booth. but would also join a group buy.  That is still a inexpensive way to go no sales tax and shipping is better.  Tomorrow $10 parking, $8 admission + sales tax on any thing I buy, besides lunch.  Expensive way to get discounted kits.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm one of those people who have been patiently hoping and waiting for a CUSA group buy.  Count me in too.

Jim Smith


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in, wish I could step up to the plate and run one...  Wife would kill me... not that she tells me what to do or not to do...


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would be willing to run it and even tried once, but i couldn't solidify the best route to go... Since i live in Provo Utah (where the storefront is) I would have to pay tax but not shipping so we would want to go with the cheapest way possible. If that cheapest way is shipping out of state, and not paying tax, then it would not be feasible for me to do it. This is unless the person out of state would want to ship it back to me which i wouldn't want to be responsible for something like that being lost in the mail when going from point A to B, Then to C, Back to A, then finally to D...

On the other side, it would be very easy for me to work out logistics because i am already in there at least twice a month and if i need to go more, its like 4 minutes away... I can also pick it up, and have it shipped that much sooner as well as sort out and problems very easy. If you guys want me to shoot for getting one going, i will do my best, or if someone else would want to lead it up, i can help in any way possible... After all, im just a student and once i finish up tests, i will have nothing to do for like 3 months...


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 7, 2010)

If you pick it up you will have to pay the taxes.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Nov 7, 2010)

HSTurning said:


> If you pick it up you will have to pay the taxes.



Yeah, and i couldn't figure out if that would cost more than shipping or if it would mess too much with the discount percentages so it just didn't work out...


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> HSTurning said:
> 
> 
> > If you pick it up you will have to pay the taxes.
> ...


Don't know what the sales tax rate is in Utah, but past GBs to CSUSA have easily been in the 5-10K range. Figure your tax on that and see what you get.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like the rate in Provo is 6.75%... shipping out of state would be cheaper for the volume a group buy would generate.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone have an up to date price spreadsheet for CSUSA?  I called and they claim to not be able to dump their prices to a data file.  I have a sheet, but it's out of date.


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> Does anyone have an up to date price spreadsheet for CSUSA?  I called and they claim to not be able to dump their prices to a data file.  I have a sheet, but it's out of date.


Only one's I know of are more than a year old.


----------

